#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM >  >  Mengtafel vergelijkingsdag zondag 6 april aanstaande in Driebergen

## MusicXtra

Bij deze dan maar even een nieuw topic voor de mengtafel vergelijkingsdag in Driebergen.
Inmiddels is de zaal dus geregeld door Renevh, Ik heb de voicemail ingesproken van een Roland medewerker.
Zelf kan ik een Roland M400 meenemen maar die is inmiddels al wat gedateerd.
Wel kan ik een Prospect setje meenemen om te luisteren, Smaart 7 om de latency en wellicht andere zaken te meten (fasegedrag?) en eventueel nog een setje coaxiaal kastjes om te luisteren.

----------


## NesCio01

Goed initiatief, Sander.

Ik heb de dag in m'n agenda staan en neem de Roland M-200i mee.
(o.v.b.v. een klus/werk).

Omdat ik de Prospect gehoord heb en onder de indruk ben van de
transparante klank, zeg ik: doen!

Mocht je prijs stellen op een paar handen voor opbouw? count me in.

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

> Goed initiatief, Sander.
> 
> Ik heb de dag in m'n agenda staan en neem de Roland M-200i mee.
> (o.v.b.v. een klus/werk).
> 
> Omdat ik de Prospect gehoord heb en onder de indruk ben van de
> transparante klank, zeg ik: doen!
> 
> Mocht je prijs stellen op een paar handen voor opbouw? count me in.
> ...



leuk ik ben ook van de partij. heb geen digitale tafel meer maar wel een dossis hummor bij en twee handjes die kunnen helpen..
Rijden we samen Ness??

----------


## NesCio01

> leuk ik ben ook van de partij. heb geen digitale tafel meer maar wel een dossis hummor bij en twee handjes die kunnen helpen..
> Rijden we samen Ness??



Strak plan. Meet u @ Postiljon 078?

grtz

Nes

----------


## drbeat

lijstje als volgt:

MusicXtra Roland M400
NessCio01 Roland M200i
Renevh Behringer X32
SPS Presonus 16-4-2 
Djyello  GLD-80 + AR2412 stage rack


??? AH Qu16
??? Soundcraft

----------


## MusicXtra

Krijg net reactie van Roland. 6 april is geen probleem, er komt dan een M480 plus een vijftal S-4000H waarmee 5 mengtafels van een multitrack kunnen worden voorzien.
Die multitrack wordt afgespeeld met een R-1000 48 track recorder.
Lijkt me een geweldig systeem om snel te kunnen vergelijken.
Mochten er mensen nog extra S-4000H's beschikbaar hebben dan zijn die meer dan welkom om meer mengtafels te kunnen aansluiten.
Enige is dan nog dat er een multitrack van hoge kwaliteit moet komen, wie o wie kan daarvoor zorgen?

----------


## drbeat

> Krijg net reactie van Roland. 6 april is geen probleem, er komt dan een M480 plus een vijftal S-4000H waarmee 5 mengtafels van een multitrack kunnen worden voorzien.
> Die multitrack wordt afgespeeld met een R-1000 48 track recorder.
> Lijkt me een geweldig systeem om snel te kunnen vergelijken.
> Mochten er mensen nog extra S-4000H's beschikbaar hebben dan zijn die meer dan welkom om meer mengtafels te kunnen aansluiten.
> Enige is dan nog dat er een multitrack van hoge kwaliteit moet komen, wie o wie kan daarvoor zorgen?



tien punten!

Gekke vraag misschien maar zou roland dat ook niet toevallig hebben?? lijkt me sterk dat ze geen goede zouden hebben..ze moeten dat wat ze verkopen ook wat kunnen laten horen...

Ik zal eens wat rondsnuffelen..en wat oude contacten mailen..misschien....heb ik wel wat..

Gekke vraag misschien maar zou hij niet te perfect moeten zijn zodat je ook kunt testen wat een tafel doet met een minder goed gitaargeluid of drumset? immers heb je niet altijd topmuzikanten onder de knoppen...idem met gear...

misschien ook leuk om een gitaarversterker met mic per tafel te testen?? roep maar wat hoor..maar dat is dan een beetje simulatie van de live situatie...het is maar een hersenspinsel hoor..

leuk..komt t hopelijk toch van de grond...ben ook zeer benieuwd naar lucky lucke en de daltons....  :Wink:

----------


## SPS

Hoera! Ik kan ook. En neem m'n Presonus 16-4-2 mee!

(Helaas niet de nieuwste AI versie, maar toch...)

Paul

----------


## djyellow

Prima, 6 April staat in de agenda. 
Ik zal mijn GLD-80 + AR2412 stage rack mee nemen. Zit ook een Dante kaart in.

Iets waar we ook naar moeten kijken zijn de testen:
- Hoe gaan we de tafels vergelijken, en belangrijker meten ?
- Blinde testen ?
- Fase/frequentie/latency gedrag is eventueel met Smaart te meten.
- Hoe gaan we de EQ's gates compressors enz vergelijken, en belangrijker beoordelen?

----------


## drbeat

Ik stel voor om het testen door 1 persoon te laten doen, met de rest als toeschouwers.

- Hoe gaan we de tafels vergelijken, en belangrijker meten ?

- Blinde testen ?
Blind testen is denk ik niet helemaal handig in het begin, maar meer om als laatste te schakelen tussen de tafels als alles goed is ingesteld en dan de vershillen tussen elke tafel te laten horen per mix. iedereen eens?

- Fase/frequentie/latency gedrag is eventueel met Smaart te meten.
MusicXtra verzorgt de metingen. per tafel.  Iedereen mee eens?

- Hoe gaan we de EQ's gates compressors enz vergelijken, en belangrijker beoordelen
Ik denk dat je dit kunt splitsen in:
EQ: klankkleur en respons
Gates: Reactietijd (is dit meetbaar met smaat, Musicxtra?) 
Compressor: (klankkleuraantasting, reactietijd en mogelijkheid tot grof ingrijpen)

Algemeen om mee te geven:
Routing, aantal stappen in menu's om per onderdeel, Gate compressor EQ enz.
Snelheid routing naar PA, Monitor, Sub, of...
Intuitief handelen op de tafel, is hij snel te leren/doorgronden.

Wie heeft er nog aanvullingen? of op en aanmerkingen? dan neem ik dat in dit lijstje op, en zal ik als notulist van de dag de zaken in een exellijst zetten, en dit hier openbaar maken. Goed idee? Dan is het voor anderen later natuurlijk na te lezen.

Ik zal de lijst van de week even maken als concept, en een voorstel hoe we te werk denken te gaan... Doen we het per tafel per aanpassing (EQ, FX, GAtes, Compressors) of echt sec per tafel.. Mijn inziens omdat je kunt schakelen per tafel, en we nu 5 tafels hebben, het wel misschien de voorkeur heeft voor mijn eerste voorstel.

Denk ook wel dat we nu aardig wat tafels hebben, als iedereen ook daadwerkelijk komt denk ik ook dat het genoeg is? Maar dat hoor ik wel van eenieder.

Groet,

Rick

----------


## MusicXtra

Kijk, het leeft dus nog.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Nog een berichtje van RSG, er zijn in totaal 5 stuks S-4000H's aanwezig wat met 16 kanalen per tafel inhoudt dat er 10 tafels aangesloten kunnen worden.
Ik neem mijn eigen 01V96 dingetje ook mee om te zien of die nou echt zo slecht klinkt.

----------


## drbeat

Ik heb er in ieder geval Zin in!! en kijk er naar uit mannen!! enn... idd... Koffie.... Wellicht nog mensen die vanuit Dordrecht/Rotterdam Flakee gaan en mee willen rijden?? Hoor het wel... GREETZZ!!!

----------


## qvt

> Ik heb er in ieder geval Zin in!! en kijk er naar uit mannen!! enn... idd... Koffie.... Wellicht nog mensen die vanuit Dordrecht/Rotterdam Flakee gaan en mee willen rijden?? Hoor het wel... GREETZZ!!!



Ik wil wel mee, maar heb show tot 05:00 dus ben pas rond 07:00 thuis.. Ik weet niet hoelaat je vertrekt?

----------


## SPS

Jammer, jammer, jammer, er komt iets (OOK leuks) tussen.
Kan helaas niet aanwezig zijn met de Presonus 16-4

Maar wens jullie een heel leerzame en aangename dag toe!

Paul

----------


## drbeat

> Ik wil wel mee, maar heb show tot 05:00 dus ben pas rond 07:00 thuis.. Ik weet niet hoelaat je vertrekt?




Ik wilde Sander en Ness in ieder geval niet alles alleen laten doen, kwa opbouwen enz... Maar denk dat half tien een aardige tijd is??  Zou dat voor jou lukken kwa slapen enz?  Wilde er dan rond 10:30 zijn, en het is een 55 minuten rijden... Vandaar, Geloof dat Ness eventueel, waar mogelijk ook mee rijd, maar die houd nog even een slag om de arm...Ik hoor het wel. PM me even, altijd goed...

Greetzz Rick...

----------


## PvG

Kan er helaas niet bij zijn.

----------


## renevanh

Catering: AH zit om de hoek, de buurtkroket 2 hoeken verder. Koffie zorg ik voor (straks ff de voorraad checken...)

----------


## NesCio01

> Catering: AH zit om de hoek, de buurtkroket 2 hoeken verder. Koffie zorg ik voor (straks ff de voorraad checken...)



Stom trouwens die buurtkroket.
M'n eerste baas staat nog steeds aan de rotonde aan de Arnhemse Bovenweg
(met hoek Loolaan?). Tijd dat ik die weer eens opzoek....

Tot zondag iig.

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

Loolaan is ook niet zo ver weg  :Wink: 

Voor alle duidelijkheid nogmaals de locatie:

Jongerencentrum DJOI, Engweg 24e in Driebergen

----------


## MusicXtra

Net thuis van een leuk dagje prutsen met geluid.
Conclusie wat mij betreft: Verschil zat er zeker in de diverse tafels, de X32 was toch wel de minst goede waar het gaat om de dynamiek.
De Roland M480 kwam als beste uit de test maar de verschillen zijn marginaal, naar mijn mening te klein om echt een rol te spelen in de criteria waar je je keus op baseert.
En, het summing verhaal blijkt dus vooral de technicus achter de tafel te zijn die summing problemen heeft.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## drbeat

beste allemaal van de forumdag!!! en Roland Nederland niet te vergeten.....heel hartelijk bedankt voor jullie aanwezigheid...gezelligheid en jullie eensgezindheid... 

super dag gehad, veel geleerd...veel gezien en gehoord... en tevens werd het me weer duidelijk dat ik persoonlijk graag met techniek bezig ben maar niet in dienstverband... zwaar onderbetaald voor veel kennis en kunde... en een wereld waar in vijf jaar heeeeeeeeeellll veel in veranderd is kwa techniek....

ik zal mijn beleving van de dag later deze week op t forum ventileren....ter vermaaack....

----------


## SH1000

't was een leuke dag. Dank aan de organisatoren en Roland. 


Geteste tafels:
- AH GLD80
- Soundcraft SiC16
- Behringer X32
- Roland M-200
en de Roland M-480 zijdelings (was het hart van de opstelling)

Het slechte nieuws; Het ligt dus niet aan de tafel als het beroerd klinkt. De verschillen zijn niet heel groot
Het goede nieuws; volgens mij is geen van deze tafels een miskoop
Helaas gemist; Yamaha O1V96, Presonus & AH Qu16/24

De duidelijke winnaar is wat mij betreft; de Allen & Heath GLD-80. Overzichtelijk, flexibel, hele aardige functies. Samen met de M-480 duidelijk duurder. De overige 4 zijn qua prijs vergelijkbaar.


Het geluid. 
- de verschillen zijn dus relatief klein maar wel duidelijk hoorbaar
- de GLD-80 en de SiC16 lijken qua geluid sprekend op elkaar.
- de twee Roland's verschillen (in het spectrum) dan weer relatief veel van elkaar qua klankkleur. 
- zgn summing-problemen zijn door mij niet waar te nemen. Bij sommige tafels geen verschil, bij de andere zeker niet storend.
- de M200 vind ik in het hoog wat aanweziger (positief), de X32 heeft dat ook wat
- de Rolands maar ook de X32 vind ik in het laag wat wolliger, dus minder strak.
- verschillen lijken met EQ op te vangen

Door het hoge signaalniveau hebben we de pre-amps helaas niet kunnen testen. Verder zijn EQ, FX, GATE, COMP etc. ook niet getest.

Mijn conclusie;
- verschillen worden uiteindelijk gemaakt door het mannetje en niet door de tafel
- de specificaties (grootte, workflow, opties etc) zijn wat mij betreft veel belangrijkere keuzecriteria dan het merk of de klank

----------


## RayM

> - verschillen worden uiteindelijk gemaakt door het mannetje en niet door de tafel



Zo is het altijd geweest en zo zal het altijd blijven  :Smile:

----------


## MusicXtra

Vergeet ook de bron niet....
Poep in, wordt nooit een 5 gangen diner uit.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## NesCio01

Mannen,

Leuk jullie te hebben mogen ontmoeten, ook leuk te zien
met hoeveel beleving er wordt gewerkt en gecommuniceerd.

Naast wat SH100, DrBeat en MusicXtra al schreven, was mijn 
leermoment, dat ik nog steeds niet snel genoeg digitaal schakel,
dus nog wat vast zit in het analoge denken. Ook de vele mogelijkheden
van de tafel heb ik zeker nog niet onder de knie.

Gelukkig heb ik weer het nodige opgestoken en geleerd, tnx guys!

V.w.b. de tafels; er was hier en daar wel wat verschil te beluisteren, 
maar zoals al geschreven, waren de verschillen marginaal en zoals 
Sander ter plaatse opmerkte, je hoort in een live situatie nooit de
tafels naast elkaar en zullen de verschillen niet opvallen.

Met deze een hartelijke dank voor:
- René voor het beschikbaar stellen van de ruimte, de koffie en het voorwerk
- Sander voor het beschikbaar stellen van de weer amazing klinkende BA Prospect set
- Kees (RSG) voor het beschikbaar stellen van de toch wel imposante setup van Roland.
Ik had zoveel Roland gear niet eerder bij elkaar, en bovenal, aan elkaar gezien.
(hoe wist je dat ik lyrisch ben van de 2416 grrrr :Smile: )
- Rick voor het gezelschap onderweg, de voorraad snoepgoed en m'n broodje  :Smile: 
- Chris voor het nemen van de leiding en je analytisch denkvermogen
- en voor de rest ieder voor z'n (materiële) inbreng en glimlach  :Smile: 

Ik zal proberen zsm m'n foto's on line te hebben.

grtz

Nes

----------


## showband

Het was een zeer leerzame middag voor mij.
*Dank voor de vele mensen die bij elkaar een waanzinnige hoeveelheid apparatuur bij elkaar hadden meegenomen. Plus een ruimte plus een geluidsinstallatie*. En koffie  :Wink: 

De prijs voor “geilste setup” ging trouwens wel naar  het strakke 19 inch setje hierboven.

*Mijn persoonlijke  leerpunten*
1 Inderdaad als alle mengtafels vol gas aan het rekenen slaan? Dan moet je _stinkend_ je best gaan doen om een gewijzigde klankkleur te ontdekken aan een onbewerkt kanaal. Als je weet dat in de praktijk daar 32 overgeprocesde kanalen omheen staan. Dan gaat dat echt niets uitmaken voor je sound. Je moest een fragment 4 x AB-en op hoog volume om sowieso een verschil te merken. Op de saxofoon merkte ik het verschil aan de bijgeluiden van de sissende embouchure niet aan de klank van de sax zelf…..  (compliment voor de PA als je over de geluidsbeleving van de bijgeluiden van het spel gaat zitten mieren-neuken.

2 Alle verschillen die hoorbaar zijn, heb je al een behoorlijk capabele frontset voor nodig. Bandjes die met 13 in het dozijn geluidsetjes de deur uit gaan die zie ik niet snel een miskoop doen.

3 De tafels hadden een duidelijk waarneembare “signature” sound.  Niet “slechter” maar wel “anders”.

Voor mij heeft roland het meest HiFi karakter. Fraai tophoog op de bekkens, knisperende attack op snare, clavinet e.d. Maar wel hadden de uiteindelijke noten op rhodes, sax jazzgitaar minder vlees aan de botten. Voor mij ga je met akoestische bands, jazz en rustige omgeving daar de handen wel voor op elkaar krijgen. Ik zie hier wel prachtige flamenco groepen mee uitversterkt worden. 

De A&H en de soundcraft hadden die naturel briljantie niet, maar de sound had wel meer ballen. De, best onduidelijke, basgitaar kreeg wat vorm en de spelinformatie van de band stond voor mij met meer autoriteit en duidelijker in de verf. De A&H leek net wat driedimensionaler  dan de soundcraft. Ik zou met deze sound liever een tentfeest aan de gang krijgen dan met de wilde frisheid van de rolands. “Het drukt meer”. En als muzikant hoor ik liever duidelijke noten dan HiFi.
De X32 klonk rustig, onopvallend en zelfs wat minder dynamisch/vlakker. Wat misschien het ding weer allrounder maakt…. 

Als verhuurbedrijf zijn de layouts van de grotere talfels X32, 480 en GLD80 de moeite waard. Ik vond de GLD de mooiste layout hebben. Hoewel de compressor/gate op de soundcraft wel ruimer in de knoppen zaten.  

De prijs van remoteboxen is trouwens een enorme valkuil. De roland 480 en GLD80 zijn niet zonder stageboxen in te zetten. Er zit immers ongeveer niets aan inputs/outputs op de tafels zelf. De rolandboxen zijn markant duurder dan de A&H. Waar iedereen het roerend over eens is. Is dat het niet kunnen uitwisselen van die remoteboxen !@#$%^& is in het kwadraat.

*Verschillen :* 
Mogelijkheden met huidige apps/wifi bediening. Ook voor Multi user bij in ear bands.
Compact / ruime opzet
Wel / geen voldoende inputs op de mixer om zonder remotebox te kunnen werken
Wel/geen ingebouwde scribblestrip
Opvallend; Vormfactor lijkt daarmee bijna een belangrijker beslissingspunt te worden dan de haalbare geluidskwaliteit…. Er zitten in de fysieke verschillen tenminste WEL duidelijke aanknopingspunten.
De M200 en de soundcraft zijn  lekker compact, hebben beide al 16 inputs in de behuizing en zijn goedkoop, wat het voor bands heel aantrekkelijk maakt. Overigens hebben we de 19inch versie van de X32 daar niet naast gehad.

De X32 is gewoon erg compleet en heeft de goedkoopste remoteboxen.  En scoort ook nog eens erg hoog op “veel mengtafel voor weinig geld”. Niemand was er weg van…. Maar het ding doet wel alle checkboxen vollopen. hmmmm

De roland 480 en de GLD-80 zijn duidelijk duurder in aanschaf dan de de overigen. Of je dat de prijs waard vind is afhankelijk van je gebruik. Wederom, geluidstechnisch vind ik niet dat je echte winnaars hebt. 

Jammer aan de roland 480 is dat de tafel wel groot is, maar uiteindelijk de ruimte waar de knopjes zitten 20x20cm is. De M200 heeft daardoor amper een achterstand op realestate. Zonder Ipad is het echter geen doen. En een Ipad kost ook snel 400 euro… Ik denk dat een M200 best vaak leuker in gebruik is dan een 480. Waarmee roland voor mij zijn eigen grootste concurrent is.  :Wink: 

Als bandje was de winnaar voor mij de soundcraft. Klein en bruikbaar uit de doos. Het gebrek aan scribblestrip is overkomelijk. Als de Qu-16 echter dezelfde klank heeft als de GLD Dan gaat het er om spannen (de A&H’s  delen de zelfde, goedkope, stageboxen met de GLD dus het zou best wel eens dicht bij elkaar kunnen liggen)

Als PA bedrijf is het nog niet zo makkelijk. In gebruik zou ik de A&H het fijnste vinden. Maar of ik 2 x zo veel zou uitgeven voor het verschil met met een X32? Dat weet ik nog zo net niet.  Dan moet je echt wel je klussen scherp op het netvlies hebben.

Ik zie mijzelf niet meer iemand een yamaha instapper aanraden. Zoals de huidige 01V96. De gebruikersinterface van alle aanwezige tafels was zo veel makkelijker dan de yamaha way of life.

*Overzicht snelle googletocht:*
-Allen & Heath GLD-80, 5000 euro, stageblock 24 + 12, 1475 euro, stageblock 8 + 4, 689 euro
-Roland Digital RSS V-Mixer M-480,7000 euro
-Roland Digital RSS V-Mixer M-200, 2400 euro,
stageblock 16 + 8, 1400 euro, stageblock 8 + 8, 1200 euro
-Behringer x32, 2800 euro, stageblock 16 + 8, 839 euro     
Ik kon de exacte prijs van de soundcraft niet vinden. De volgende twee mengtafels die in die vormfactor voor mij te vinden zijn: Soundcraft Si Performer 1, 4000 euro, Soundcraft SiEx1 Expression 2300 euro
stageblock 16 + 8,  945 euro         
*niet aanwezig:*
Allen & Heath Qu-16, 2000 euro
Presonus StudioLive 16.4.2, 2000 euro
Yamaha 01V96I, 2000 euro
*Ook niet meegenomen*
Line6 en mackie die zich misschien ook te veel op de bands zelf richten.

----------


## djyellow

Ik vond het ook een erg leuke en boeiende dag.

Voor mij zijn er eigenlijk geen verassingen uit gekomen. Mijn verwachting was dat er niet veel klank verschil zou zitten tussen de tafels, immers werken de tafels allemaal met een een dedicated DSP met min of meer de zelfde algoritmes. 

Ik denk dat de grootste verschillen nog in de preamps zit. Maar helaas hebben we deze niet kunnen testen.
Voor de rest zijn het allemaal mini computers met een aantal knoppen en schuiven.

Het verschil zit hem juist daar in. 
Ikzelf heb bewust gekozen voor de GLD-80 voor zijn ruime opzet en verschikkelijk veel mogelijkheiden. Bij vergelijking blijkt ook dat er net een paar kleine handigheidjes in zitten (Routing, selecteren van mix, zelf indelen van 2x4 layers) die voor mij de juiste keuze waren. 

Volgens mij mogen we al met al concluderen dat alle tafels doen wat ze beloven, en dat ook goed doen. De keuze zal vooral afhangen van:
- Wel of niet (altijd) een remote stagebox
- Wel of geen scrible strips of andere aanduiding (fader glow van de soundcraft vond ik erg mooi)
- Wil je wel of niet afhankelijk zijn van een Ipad als scherm
- Touchscreen
- belangrijkste: Vormfactor

Helaas heb ik wel de dag moeten afsluiten met autopech... net voordat ik weer in Limburg was ... maar ja, dat kan ook gebeuren.

----------


## vasco

Als eerste wil ook ik iedereen bedanken voor alle moeite en tijd die er in is gestoken. Het was een hele gezellige en leerzame dag geworden. Was voor mij de eerste forum meeting en het is dan ook leuk om (eindelijk) eens wat mensen achter de nick-namen te ontmoeten. En de BA Prospect set, dat oranje is helemaal niet storend, op de foto's hier op het forum knalt de kleur harder van het scherm dan de werkelijkheid. Gewoon een set die lekker strak klinkt en daar gaat het nog altijd om, niet de kleur.

Hierboven is alles wel geschreven dus om dat nogmaals te herhalen is niet nodig.
Roland M-serie was mij al bekend maar natuurlijk nog nooit gehoord naast andere tafels. De M480 blijft voor mij na deze dag toch wel qua klank de "low"-budget theatertafel. Dynamisch vond ook ik de Behringer X32 tegenvallen maar zelfs deze tafel doet gewoon wat er belooft word en blijft prima overeind als de processor echt aan het werk moet. Durf er zo achter te gaan staan als de situatie zich voordoet, nergens voor te schamen. De Soundcraft Si heeft mij positief verrast, deze kon goed meekomen met de duurdere GLD-80 en beide zijn naar mijn smaak prima geschikt voor "rock 'n roll" waarbij de GLD-80 natuurlijk wel flexibeler is met indelen.

Ook interresant verhaal van NesCio over de M200 met gekoppelde (stereo) kanalen. Twee gekoppelde kanalen geeft een vertraging/inhoudende fader en dito output. De workaround is simpel, op te lossen met een DCA maar charmant is anders. Heb eigenlijk niet meegekregen of jij dit nog aan Kees hebt voorgelegd en wat daarop eventueel zijn antwoord was.

Jammer dat Sander de 01V96 was vergeten, had dit "museumstuk" wel eens in dit vergelijk willen horen.

@Sander,
Ben gisteravond nog even bezig geweest met de compressie op een groep kanalen met een Roland M-300 mixer (M480 zal niet anders gaan) waar wij het over hadden. Heb de show ingeladen waarbij wij acht zenders van groepscompressie hadden voorzien om terug te kijken hoe wij dat voor elkaar hadden gekregen.

- Gewenste kanalen post fader naar een aux bus
- Compressor op de aux bus instellen
- Aux bus naar de main mix zenden zodat deze als groep functioneert
- Wil je de hardware output anders inzetten, de aux bus uitschakelen binnen de patchbay

Dit is wat jij volgens mij wil kunnen doen als ik je verhaal goed heb begrepen?

----------


## SH1000

> Ik kon de exacte prijs van de soundcraft niet vinden. De volgende twee mengtafels die in die vormfactor voor mij te vinden zijn: Soundcraft Si Performer 1, 4000 euro, Soundcraft SiEx1 Expression 2300 euro
> stageblock 16 + 8,  945 euro



De SiEx1 is de directe opvolger van de Si Compact 16.  En zoals dat gaat; goedkoper en kan meer. Is verder praktisch hetzelfde, wel iets krachtiger. De SiEx kan bijvoorbeeld wat meer kanalen mixen (66) en heeft meer matrix bussen. Dit is dus inderdaad het juiste vergelijk.

Er is verder ook een groter stageblock (32 + 8 + 4 AES-out) voor ca. 2000 euro

----------


## PvG

Jammer dat ik er niet bij kon zijn... Was een leuke dag zo te zien  :Smile: 

Goed om te horen dat het summing-fabeltje uit de lucht is (tenminste voor de recente tafels met floating point DSPs).  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  

Zijn er nog latencies oid gemeten?

----------


## NesCio01

> De prijs voor “geilste setup” ging trouwens wel naar  het strakke 19 inch setje hierboven.



Bedankt voor je compliment. Leuk te lezen dat m'n 
inspanningen en investeringen worden gewaardeerd  :Smile: .

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

> Ook interresant verhaal van NesCio over de M200 met gekoppelde (stereo) kanalen. Twee gekoppelde kanalen geeft een vertraging/inhoudende fader en dito output. De workaround is simpel, op te lossen met een DCA maar charmant is anders. Heb eigenlijk niet meegekregen of jij dit nog aan Kees hebt voorgelegd en wat daarop eventueel zijn antwoord was.



Hoi Vasco,

Ik heb het niet voorgelegd aan Kees, omdat ik tijdens de dag mijn eigen tekort
koming ontdekte, die dit euvel direct oploste.

Analoog als ik ben, schoof ik ondanks het linken toch nog met 2 vingers.
Dat was dus de bottleneck, oftewel mijn fout.

Ik heb het nog even goed uitgeprobeerd en idd, een gelinkt kanaal
schuiven met 1 vinger verhelpt het euvel.

Opgelost!

'tWas leuk je te ontmoeten, tot de next meeting  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## PvG

> Hoi Vasco,
> 
> Ik heb het niet voorgelegd aan Kees, omdat ik tijdens de dag mijn eigen tekort
> koming ontdekte, die dit euvel direct oploste.
> 
> Analoog als ik ben, schoof ik ondanks het linken toch nog met 2 vingers.
> Dat was dus de bottleneck, oftewel mijn fout.
> 
> Ik heb het nog even goed uitgeprobeerd en idd, een gelinkt kanaal
> ...



X32 heeft dit ook. Zijn er tafels die dit anders opgelost hebben? (Anders dan linken naar een andere layer.)

----------


## desolation

bij DiGiCo heb je zowel voor mono als stereo 1 fader, wat dit euvel voorkomt

----------


## PvG

> bij DiGiCo heb je zowel voor mono als stereo 1 fader, wat dit euvel voorkomt



Da's hetzelfde als linken naar een andere layer: er is maar 1 fader voor een stereo paar. Ik was eigenlijk benieuwd of er tafels zijn waarbij je wel 2 gelinkte faders tegelijk kunt bewegen zonder bijgeluiden ed. 

Ik bedenk me trouwens dat je op de X32 kunt selecteren wat je wilt linken: faders/pan, eq, enz. 'Ns mee spelen.

----------


## DJ Antoon

> Da's hetzelfde als linken naar een andere layer: er is maar 1 fader voor een stereo paar. Ik was eigenlijk benieuwd of er tafels zijn waarbij je wel 2 gelinkte faders tegelijk kunt bewegen zonder bijgeluiden ed. 
> 
> Ik bedenk me trouwens dat je op de X32 kunt selecteren wat je wilt linken: faders/pan, eq, enz. 'Ns mee spelen.



Waarschijnlijk zal dit bij geen enkele tafel lukken, de electronica/software wil namelijk de positie van de fader met de motor gelijktrekken met de gemeten waarde van de bewogen fader, aangezien je nooit exact dezelfde positie hebt met je vingers. (En er ook tolerantie in het meten en bijregelen) zal dit dus vechten.
Het unlinken van de faders zou wel helpen. Nadeel is dat je dan dus ook verschil hebt in volume..

Digico heeft wel een hele mooie oplossing voor de stereo kanalen met 1 fader en de rest van de parameters. Enkel vind ik het bedienen / bewegen van de faders erg slecht. Je moet je vinger er echt bovenop leggen, aan de onderkant er tegenaan duwen pikt hij niet, de motor probeert dan al te compenseren... Als je dit niet gewend bent...

----------


## vasco

> Ik heb het niet voorgelegd aan Kees, omdat ik tijdens de dag mijn eigen tekort
> koming ontdekte, die dit euvel direct oploste.
> 
> Analoog als ik ben, schoof ik ondanks het linken toch nog met 2 vingers.
> Dat was dus de bottleneck, oftewel mijn fout.
> 
> Ik heb het nog even goed uitgeprobeerd en idd, een gelinkt kanaal
> schuiven met 1 vinger verhelpt het euvel.
> 
> Opgelost!



 :Wink:  Aha, foutcode RA312 "vervang gebruiker"  :Wink: 

Jezelf gaan aanleren te werken met de user layer en dan één van de gelinkte faders maar in de user layer plaatsen. Net als drums, de kanalen mixen en onder een DCA stoppen. Dan die ene DCA in je user layer gooien waar Sander en ik het over hadden. Tijdens shows werk ik voornamelijk vanuit de user layers bij Roland M-tafels.

Verder heb je je prijs van showband al in ontvangst genomen voor je nette set lees ik  :Cool:

----------


## MusicXtra

Linken van twee faders doe je normaal gesproken om er vervolgens maar één te hoeven bedienen....
Precies datgene wat ik bedoelde dat veel nog steeds teveel analoog denken op een digi mixer en daardoor de voordelen juist nadelig ervaren.
Het feit dat er minder knoppen op een digimixer zitten zien veel 'analoge mensen' als groot nadeel, bij een slimme indeling geeft het juist meer overzicht.

----------


## desolation

> Digico heeft wel een hele mooie oplossing voor de stereo kanalen met 1 fader en de rest van de parameters. Enkel vind ik het bedienen / bewegen van de faders erg slecht. Je moet je vinger er echt bovenop leggen, aan de onderkant er tegenaan duwen pikt hij niet, de motor probeert dan al te compenseren... Als je dit niet gewend bent...



Dat is instelbaar. Die functie zit erin zodat als je "per ongeluk" tegen de fader tikt de intensitiet niet ineens de hoogte of de laagte in schiet. Je kan dit echter ook uitschakelen.

----------


## NesCio01

> Aha, foutcode RA312 "vervang gebruiker" 
> 
> Jezelf gaan aanleren te werken met de user layer en dan één van de gelinkte faders maar in de user layer plaatsen. Net als drums, de kanalen mixen en onder een DCA stoppen. Dan die ene DCA in je user layer gooien waar Sander en ik het over hadden. Tijdens shows werk ik voornamelijk vanuit de user layers bij Roland M-tafels.
> 
> Verder heb je je prijs van showband al in ontvangst genomen voor je nette set lees ik





Hey Vasco,

Mag ik dan mss naar  :Wink: foutcode RA 313 "upgrade user" :Wink: ?

Bedankt iig voor deze upgrade!
De userlayer gebruik ik idd, maar met beide gelinkte faders.
Dit ga ik zeker proberen en gebruiken met 1 van beide.

#mooiemeerwaardeforumenvergelijkingsdag #gratistips

Tnx

Nes

_#momentjevanwaaromkomikdaarzelfnietop_

----------


## MusicXtra

> _#momentjevanwaaromkomikdaarzelfnietop_



Omdat je nog teveel analoog aan het denken bent.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## PvG

> Linken van twee faders doe je normaal gesproken om er vervolgens maar één te hoeven bedienen....
> Precies datgene wat ik bedoelde dat veel nog steeds teveel analoog denken op een digi mixer en daardoor de voordelen juist nadelig ervaren.



Het linken van channels doe ik om te zorgen dat ik channel strip settings (gain, low cut, eq, gate, compressie) maar 1 keer hoef in te stellen voor stereo bronnen. Op de X32 is er (nog?) geen goed concept voor user layers (je kunt de inputs wel vrij toewijzen aan de channels, maar niet in een aparte user layer) en zitten de gelinkte channels dus naast elkaar. Het gelinkt zijn van faders vind ik persoonlijk niet nodig, dus ik zal 'ns kijken of ik de fader linking kan uitzetten en de channel strip linking aan kan laten.

----------


## MusicXtra

En dat is dus de analoge gedachte.  :Big Grin: 
Je hebt daarin idd gelijk maar het voordeel van digitaal is dan dat je een van de kanalen in je user layer laat staan en de ander op een andere layer.
Overigens zijn de gains dan niet gekoppeld.

----------


## drbeat

> En dat is dus de analoge gedachte. 
> Je hebt daarin idd gelijk maar het voordeel van digitaal is dan dat je een van de kanalen in je user layer laat staan en de ander op een andere layer.
> Overigens zijn de gains dan niet gekoppeld.



om eerlijk te zijn is dat op de roland tafels idd perfect in te stellen...de mogelijkheden zijn daar enorm bij....maar wat ik gemerkt heb bij de behringertafel en de qu-16 bv is dat deze tafels een beetje hinken op twee gedachte wat dat digitaal denken betreft...altans dat idee heb ik persoonlijk na een eerdere middag achter deze twee tafels te hebben gezeten...

die roland tafels zijn echt helemaal zonder consenties waar dan ook te programeren... volledig naar de wil en wens van de man die er achter staat.... moet ook zeggen dat die roland tafel mega veel mogelijkheden heeft en echt de winnaar van de dag was...beide tafels overigens...maar dat je echt volgens een goed digitaal systeem moet gaan denken en doen...en dat zit er bij mij ook helemaal nog niet in....

wel superveel geleerd...en man man....wanneer mag ik eens met mijn band over die prospect set spelen....daar wordt ik echt oprecht vrolijk van zeg!!!

En ik ben niet helemaal afgestomd na een middag in de BA sound.... de avond ervoor een familieavond gehad waar ik helemaal dof uit kwam...niet met die middag...misschien een klein puntje maar vond de set voor mij persoonlijk in het laag wel heel erg flink doordrukken...dat ging wel een beetje irriteren kwa gehoor en werd daar wel wat moe van kwa luisteren...maar dat kan ook aan mij gelegen hebben...

Wat wordt de volgende forumdag volgend jaar?? en spam die breukelen buitenoptredens hier of fb...kom graag genieten van BA....

----------


## vasco

> Op de X32 is er (nog?) geen goed concept voor user layers (je kunt de inputs wel vrij toewijzen aan de channels, maar niet in een aparte user layer) en zitten de gelinkte channels dus naast elkaar.



Toch kon ik op deze dag prima indelingen bedenken met een digitale gedachte op de X32. 2e layer (kanalen 17-32) gebruiken voor drums, toetsen, etc. Die kanalen groeperen onder DCA's waardoor ze rechts op de tafel komen als enkele fader. Verder werk je dan nog met layer 1 waarin vocalen, bass, gitaar en overige losse zaken zitten. Heb je alles direct onder handbereik.

Het is echt de manier van denken en de tafel kennen (eventueel vooronderzoek met handleiding en offline software) waarop je het werk moet doen van de show.

@Nes:
Elkaar tips geven, dit maakt zo een dag nu leerzaam en het forum nuttig.
De upgrade van Nes 312 naar Nes 313 is gelukt  :Big Grin:

----------


## MusicXtra

> wel superveel geleerd...en man man....wanneer mag ik eens met mijn band over die prospect set spelen....daar wordt ik echt oprecht vrolijk van zeg!!!
> 
> En ik ben niet helemaal afgestomd na een middag in de BA sound.... de avond ervoor een familieavond gehad waar ik helemaal dof uit kwam...niet met die middag...misschien een klein puntje maar vond de set voor mij persoonlijk in het laag wel heel erg flink doordrukken...dat ging wel een beetje irriteren kwa gehoor en werd daar wel wat moe van kwa luisteren...maar dat kan ook aan mij gelegen hebben...
> 
> Wat wordt de volgende forumdag volgend jaar?? en spam die breukelen buitenoptredens hier of fb...kom graag genieten van BA....



Aan laag ontbrak het inderdaad niet afgelopen zondag, had voor het mooie net ff een paar dB's minder gemogen.  :Stick Out Tongue: 
En als je met je band over die set wilt spelen is dat uiteraard altijd te regelen, je weet me te vinden.
De buitenoptredens in Breukelen beginnen eind juni weer, ik zal in mijn eigen topic daar melding van maken.

----------


## drbeat

> Die kanalen groeperen onder DCA's waardoor ze rechts op de tafel komen als enkele fader.



Dus heb je links en rechts op je tafel... dat is ook al aardig analoog denken....dat zit zo ook op die analoge tafels... Bij de Roland m480 gebruik je die kanalengroepen, ook voor de DCA's, en subgroeps... als ik me niet vergis... 

Ga je echt digitaal denken, zoals ik het van Sander begrijp zet je de volledige tafel eigenlijk kwa indeling volledig naar je hand... kwa faders, groeps, kanalen...enz... En dat zie ik zeg maar niet zo snel gebeuren op de andere tafels buiten de Soundcraft en Roland om... Vandaar dat ik al aangeef... die tafels hinken een beetje op twee gedachten... 

Maar wat volgens mij de allergrootste boodschap is in dit verhaal....de mogelijkheden zijn eindeloos... Maar de dwang naar een goed doordacht systeem is wel belangrijk... anders raak je snel de weg kwijt... 

De analoge gedachte is niet meer dan een denksysteem zoals het op de analoge tafels overzichtelijk werkte... Nu ga je die tafels uitrusten met meer kanalen, maar met minder werkelijke schuifjes, en die nog in layers volledig vrij in te delen door de man achter de tafel... dan moet deze man achter de tafel al anders gaan denken, maar ook voor zichzelf gaan denken hoe hij het fijnste, en voor hem het meest logisch via een systeem gaat werken... 

De opzet van Sander geeft hier een goede manier voor, maar er zijn legio opzetten mogelijk per tafel en persoon wat hij of zij handig vind.... Ik kan me voorstellen dat de werkwijze van Sander op de Roland tafels en gedachte Perfect werkt, maar niet op de AH en Behringer tafel.. 
Want die kennen de strikte scheiding van kanalen rechts... DCA en subgroepen en Auxes enz. rechts... Dat kent die Roland Tafel daarin niet strikt maar is wel aan te brengen via de routing en je layergebruik... 

Ik zelf ben eerder vertrouwd op de Behringertafel, en de AH dan op die van Roland, puur omdat ik daar al verzand in de mogelijkheden in fadertoewijzing... Maar denk dat als ik de Roland eenmaal dusdanig heb gepatcht en toegewezen heb, en ik een handige denkwijze zou hebben ontwikkeld, veel meer met de Roland zou willen werken, en hier idealer mee zou kunnen werken dan met de andere tafels, puur omdat die toewijzing eigenlijk volledig in mijn denkwijze en systeem is in te richten...

Dus wat dat betreft... Zoals al gezegd... veel geleerd, veel gezien.... Ook wat betreft de Ontwerp en ontwikkel uitgangspunten en filosofie van de diverse producenten...

----------


## renevanh

> Dus heb je links en rechts op je tafel... dat is ook al aardig analoog denken....



Het is anders denken. 
Roland zegt: hier heb je een bak faders, succes ermee.
A&H, Behringer en Yamaha zeggen: Hier heb je een bak kanaalfaders en daar een bak DCA/BUS master/AUX send faders.
Overigens kun je dat op de A&H en de Behringer nog altijd door elkaar gooien, BUS master links op een kanaalfader kan gewoon.

----------


## MusicXtra

Hoe hoger je in prijsklasse komt hoe meer vrijheid je hebt, Digico is een grote bak met faders, compressors, bussen, EQ's etc. die je volledig naar eigen inzicht kunt indelen, pre/post fade, 31 bands EQ op een enkel kanaal, noem maar op.
Leuk maar dan moet je echt wel ff de tijd nemen om erop thuis te raken.
Die analoge denkwijze ben ik al vrij snel los gaan laten, knoppen die ik weinig gebruik 'begraaf' ik dieper in de mixer zodat ik de veel gebruikte knoppen altijd binnen handbereik heb, daar gaat het eigenlijk om.
En omdat je dan minder fysieke knoppen voor je neus hebt kun je uiteindelijk sneller werken.
Aux on fader vind ik ook een heel groot voordeel voor digitaal, bij 12 auxen op een analoge 40 kanaals tafel moet je echt 480 draaiknopjes gaan checken of er niet per ongeluk een open staat, met de faders zie je in één oogopslag welke kanalen naar de geselecteerde aux gaan en ook nog precies in welke verhouding.

----------


## vasco

> Dus heb je links en rechts op je tafel... dat is ook al aardig analoog denken....dat zit zo ook op die analoge tafels...



Nee, dat is anders denken op basis van de mogelijkheden van een digitale tafel (roeien met de riemen die je hebt). Je zal in de hele eerste layer van in mijn voorbeeld genoemde X32 bijvoorbeeld geen enkel drumkanaal tegen komen maar enkel één fader onder je DCA. Die DCA's zitten bij de X32 toevallig rechts (positie is niet van belang, willekeurige andere tafel zitten ze bij wijze van spreken links) en daar je geen vrij in te delen user layer kunt maken op een X32 kun je digitaal denken op deze manier tot aan de grenzen van de digitale tafel.

Echter de meeste techneuten blijven analoog denken:
1-8 drums
2 bass
3 gitaar 1
4 gitaar 2
5-8 keys 1+2 links/rechts
9-12 vocals
etc.

Digitaal denken bij een X32:
Layer 1 (werk layer bij gebrek aan user layers):
1 bass
2 gitaar 1
3 gitaar 2
4-7 vocals
Layer 2:
17-24 drums -> DCA 1
25-28 keys 1+2 links/rechts -> DCA 2

Kortom overzicht door minder faders die in de praktijk vaak toch niet meer nodig zijn na een soundcheck. De indeling zal voor iedereen op een andere manier het prettigst werken. Dit zal je zelf moeten ontdekken. Ik gebruik ongetwijfeld voor theater hele andere indelingen dan MusicXtra die een band staat te doen.

Roland M-serie is heel flexibel wat dat betreft en (mede) daarom ook mijn favoriet. Deze kun je inderdaad helemaal naar je hand zetten. Maar je hebt geen Roland of soortgelijke tafel die dit kan nodig om digitaal te denken.

drbeat, was jij diegene die ik hielp de Roland M-480 (mastertafel) van de dag in te stellen met de mute groepen etc.?
Na wat prutsen kwam jij uiteindelijk toch best weg op de M-480, denk dat het bij jou vooral het onbekende was en dat hebben meer techneuten. Zet mij achter een "vreemde" tafel en ik moet ook even zoeken en pielen.

----------


## djyellow

Ik denk dat de routing en mogelijkheden van de AH GLD en Roland M480 gelijkwaardig zijn.

----------


## NesCio01

> ........en spam die breukelen buitenoptredens hier of fb...kom graag genieten van BA....



Wordt weer samen rijden denk ik?  :Smile: 

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

> De upgrade van Nes 312 naar Nes 313 is gelukt



Ik heb er een vriend bij!

grtz

Nes

----------


## NesCio01

Over de indeling:

Enerzijds ga ik wel mee in het analoog vs digitaal denken, zeker
daar de mogelijkheden enorm zijn.

Anderzijds zal de indeling ook een subjectief gehalte blijven dragen.
Een linkshandige die graag met DCA groepen werkt, zal dit misschien op 
de X32 onhandig vinden omdat ze daar enkel rechts zitten?

Verder vraag ik me af of analoge gewenning ook analoog denken
genoemd moet worden. Als kanaal 1 altijd je kick was, waarom zou je
deze dan gaan verplaatsen? Hier ga ik nog eens nader over in conclaaf 
met de man die mij altijd in de spiegel aankijkt  :Smile:  en lees ik graag hoe anderen
dit doen.

Verder een reactie op het display. Ik heb ervaren dat er een, voor mij, enorm
groot verschil zit in het display van de M-200i (op i-Pad) t.o.v. de overige M's
en ook t.o.v. de off line software.
Wellicht door de i-Pad gewenning, vind ik hier het display een stuk overzichtelijker,
dan op de overige M's.
Ik programmeer dan ook makkelijker vanaf de i-Pad dan vanuit de off line software.
Echter kun je de instellingen die je off line maakt op de i-Pad, niet saven en overzetten.
Da's voor mij een gebruikerswens die bij Kees ligt  :Smile: .

Hiernaast vind ik het ook erg prettig dat de i-Pad een los display is, dat je makkelijk
meeneemt richting monitoren etc, of tijdens een een rustig iets meeneemt naar een
stoel of kerkbank.

De 'after vergelijkingsdag' hier op het forum is mij ook zeer waardevol, tnx guys!

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

> Een linkshandige die graag met DCA groepen werkt, zal dit misschien op 
> de X32 onhandig vinden omdat ze daar enkel rechts zitten?



M'n muis ligt rechts, de versnellingspook van m'n bus zit rechts, we rijden rechts en de hendel van de vuilnisbak bij McDonalds zit rechts... Wij linkshandigen kunnen ons heel goed aanpassen, die paar schuifjes zijn geen probleem  :Wink:

----------


## MusicXtra

Same here, enige waar ik 'problemen' mee heb zijn formaatzaagtafels, daar sta ik eigenlijk altijd aan de verkeerde kant van het zaagblad.

----------


## drbeat

> Same here, enige waar ik 'problemen' mee heb zijn formaatzaagtafels, daar sta ik eigenlijk altijd aan de verkeerde kant van het zaagblad.



bedoel je deze? 


of deze:



 :Wink:  hahahahaha... Nee ik denk dat t kwa links en rechtshandig niet zo heel veel uit maakt. Ik zelf ben van nature linkshandig, maar heb door de jaren heen me zelf eigen gemaakt dat ik zowel links als rechtshandig alles kan... tja....voor keur heb ik natuurlijk wel, maar alles in deze wereld is toch voor rechtshandige mensen gebouwd...  :Wink:

----------


## vasco

Maar dan wel grappig dat uitgerekend op deze mengtafeldag bijna de helft van de aanwezigen linkshandig zijn  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## MusicXtra

Da's niet heel toevallig, linkshandige mensen zijn vaak technisch.
Mijn theorie daarover is dat we van heel jongs af aan steeds creatief moeten zijn om in een rechtshandige wereld op te groeien.

----------


## vasco

Ik vind het een hele mooie theorie.

----------


## MusicSupport

Nu moet ik toch ook reageren als linkshandige M480 gebruiker  :Big Grin:

----------


## NesCio01

Zweeft/zwerft er nog ergens een wit schrijvende pen?

...........

----------

